# Part-Time Sport Fishing Employment



## weis1155 (Nov 12, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

I am seeking part-time employment on a sport fishing boat in the Galveston, Kemah, or Freeport area. Currently, I am a student at Texas A&M University at Galveston. Prior to my enrollment at Texas A&M, I served six years in the U.S. Navy in Special Operations. Over the past six years, I have worked on offshore sport fishing boats in both part-time and full-time roles as a mate and captain. I have worked on boats in Virginia Beach, Va; Oregon Inlet, NC; and Port Aransas, TX. I will be happy to provide my full resume and cover letter upon request. Feel free to contact me by phone or private message. Thank you very much.

Jonathan
704-995-786nine


----------

